

Numenta: HTM computing - BKmke
http://numenta.com/

======
trapper
Has anyone used HTMs? How do they compare to other learning algorithms?

More importantly, have they solved any problems that were unsolvable before
HTM's?

I personally don't see any real reason to use them from the website. I would
expect some new algorithm that is _proven_ to have on their front page:

"Welcome to numenta. The worlds best artificial intelligence for problems in
the X,Y,Z domains. Here are papers comparing htm to other competing
technologies by independent researchers".

